# lilac flower



## kruger (Jul 29, 2009)

another modified slimline

first is made :woods are lilac & plumtree

the other are lilac & black palm tree (cocotier)

all comments are welcome


----------



## Bree (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!  How did you do that?  Do you have a link to the technique?
Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## joeatact (Jul 30, 2009)

All I can say is great job!


----------



## kruger (Jul 31, 2009)

Bree said:


> Wow!  How did you do that?  Do you have a link to the technique?
> Great job!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Hi,

You can read Russ Fairfiel and Don Ward articles

http://penmakersguild.com/articles.htm

they give good ideas.


----------

